# Rat bites.



## ARatofNoImportance (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I've had my rat Pierre for around 7 months or so, and he's always been very hyper, but never bitten me before. As of recently, when I let him out, he plays as he usually does (jumping around and crawling on me, but now he bites my arms and hands hard enough to draw blood, and his whole body stiffens like he's ....possessed lol. He starts by just hopping on my arm and then biting several times, (when I pull him off he runs back and bites harder). It doesn't really hurt me, it's not extreme bites-just little marks and some blood, but I would like to know if anyone has a similar experience and how I can calm him down.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like he might be trying to play with you. You have to let them know that they can't play too rough though, like you would a puppy or a kitten that plays too hard.


----------



## ARatofNoImportance (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I've tried putting him in the cage whenever he bites, but he just bites harder and more quickly the next time hes out. I feel bad keeping in the cage for periods of hours, so I always take him out again, but he just keeps sneaking bites in.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

You need to tell him off instantly when he bites, with my boys I pick them up blow sharply in their face and say NO in a firm voice. You have to get them straight after they've bitten you. I got two baby boys recently and they keep testing me, but after I've told them off they tend not to do it


----------



## ARatofNoImportance (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I just tried a no and the blow and this was the result.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

You need to be persistent and teach them that this is not acceptable! Another technique is to bop them on the nose and say no again, but I find this difficult as they are so speedy! He won't like being told off as most children don't, I've also heard about pinning them as a punishment, there are many different ways you just need too find the one that works for your little man. I'm sorry he got you so bad that time!


----------



## ARatofNoImportance (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah lol, he's a persistent little guy. I know this could be in part due because I'm starting school up again and so he's missing about seven hours of his previous out time, so I'm thinking maybe it's excess energy? But when I punish him he goes ballistic, thrashing and biting and I stop because I feel like I'm hurting him; though I know I'm really not. I'll keep trying though, thanks for the advice; the bite at least shows this isn't something he likes and it's painless, so I might try this with maybe a reward system for behaving.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah that could explain it, definitely reward him extra for good behaviour  it's tough because any kind of squeak from mine makes me feel awful! Even if I know it's for their own good I just cannot bear it, so I understand that you feel like you're hurting him. Especially when you want them to love you! Just keep trying...


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Right now he thinks he's the boss of you and does not respect you. I recommend you try Ratdaddys immersion techniques on this guy, his thread can be found in the behaviour section. You can't let this little rat push you about like this!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Ps I've heard the blow technique can make some rats lose it like that so probably best avoided with your little one. Putting him back in the case after he bites only sends the message that if he bites you leave him alone. I would get some thick gloves while you train him out of this.

Also, does he have a friend? Rats do much better in pairs or more, and if you are busy at school now then he could really use the company.


----------



## ARatofNoImportance (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll look into the thread, and definitely a pair of gloves. I do have another rat and they are cage mates; they sleep together and can eat from the same bowl etc, however when I take them out of the cage, Pierre constantly chases and playfully attacks the other one. It just irritates me though because the other rat makes small squeaks and doesn't usually fight back but hides, which to me is a bit beyond playful, so I constantly have to separate them. Though he's always been aggressive, it's always been in a playful way, it's just mounting now to bites and I'd like to fix it before he harms his cagemate.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I've been trying immersion for a similar problem with my boys. One in particular has become hormonal and has been mounting my alpha rat relentlessly, resulting in fights - one that required a vets visit for the hormonal rat when he got a bad slash on his belly. 

Immersion works on the principle that rats will not fight to be 'top dog' of you are the alpha on their pack. Basically you establish you are boss (and a friend! Kind of a parental role) during immersion, and then after that take a more hands on roll of splitting up fights etc. Lots of cuddles and love too! 
Apparently it can take a while for things to calm down and you might have to go back to immersion if they start acting up again.

I personally have been seeing results, although we have had moments where things have got heated again. It's definitely worth the hard work though, and hopefully in the long run will bring peace!


----------

